# Weihnachtsfeier der Brasilianer....



## Deleted 4120 (21. November 2007)

.... wäre doch eine nette Idee, oder was haltet ihr davon???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

Aufm Trail oder in ner Kneipe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. November 2007)

Kneipe oder auch erst Trail und dann Kneipe, egal!!! 
Steht die Abschlußtour eigentlich noch aus, bin da nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden!!


----------



## iTom (21. November 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Kneipe oder auch erst Trail und dann Kneipe, egal!!!
> Steht die Abschlußtour eigentlich noch aus, bin da nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden!!



Was heißt Abschlusstour? Eine Tages-, Monats- oder Jahresabschlusstour? Eine Tagesabschlusstour mache ich fast jeden 2ten Tag 
Touren hören sich immer gut an...Bin dabei, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut und das Wetter mitspielt und die Gesundheit vorhanden ist, gerne.

Wondertrail vielleicht


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. November 2007)

Gedacht war eigentlich eine "klassische" Weihnachtsfeier bzw, -essen, für Touren haben wir ja unseren anderen Fred!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

Wenns terminlich passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Karlsdorf hat nen Buffet-Chinesen. Ist in der alten Aral am ehem. Autohof an der alten Autobahnausfahrt Karlsdorf. Als Vorschlag.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Karlsdorf hat nen Buffet-Chinesen. Ist in der alten Aral am ehem. Autohof an der alten Autobahnausfahrt Karlsdorf. Als Vorschlag.


ohhhhh DAS hört sich doch mal gut an!!!


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2007)

Beim Chinesen war ich schon lange nicht mehr und für mich isses auch einfacher da was zu finden als bei "typisch deutscher" Küche oder beim Italiener.


----------



## iTom (21. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenns terminlich passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
> 
> Karlsdorf hat nen Buffet-Chinesen. Ist in der alten Aral am ehem. Autohof an der alten Autobahnausfahrt Karlsdorf. Als Vorschlag.



Ja aber aufbassen muss su. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist das Buffet tageszeitabhängig od. gar wochentagsabhängig mit unterschiedlichen Zubereitungsmöglichkeiten versehen.
Der Mittagstisch ist ohne das Live-Koch-Gedönse. Genaueres guggst Du hier:
kaiserpalast


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ja aber aufbassen muss su. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist das Buffet tageszeitabhängig od. gar wochentagsabhängig mit unterschiedlichen Zubereitungsmöglichkeiten versehen.
> Der Mittagstisch ist ohne das Live-Koch-Gedönse. Genaueres guggst Du hier:
> kaiserpalast



Das muss einer mit nem größeren Monitor machen. Mein Laptop mit 1024x768 kommt da nicht richtig weiter, bei deren Seite.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das muss einer mit nem grÃ¶Ãeren Monitor machen. Mein Laptop mit 1024x768 kommt da nicht richtig weiter, bei deren Seite.



Oder jemand der seinen Browser bedienen kann .

Achja, grundsÃ¤tzlich hÃ¤tte ich schon Lust auf Weihnachtsfeier, allerdings nur wenn keine Weihnachtslieder gesungen werden.

Und am ersten Dezember Wochenende kann ich nicht, da bin ich in SÃ¶lden. Mein Mitfahrer ist da Ã¼brigens abgesprungen, hat jemand Lust die Ersatzrolle zu Ã¼bernehmen? Wochenende mit der Pforzheimer Trinkerjugend fÃ¼r 99- â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Oder jemand der seinen Browser bedienen kann .



Typisch Helpdesk.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Typisch Helpdesk.



<Helpdeskmode>

Sehr geehrter Herr Dirk Says,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Leider können wir Ihr Problem bei der Webseite nicht nachvollziehen. Bitte stellen Sie sicher, dass sie sämtliche Updates installiert haben und keine Störung zwischen Tastatur und Bildschirm vorliegt.

Zur weiteren Diagnose installieren Sie bitte Ihr Betriebsystem neu und setzen in der Registry den Wert HKLU:Software/CurrentUser/Brain auf 1. Details zu Änderungen in der Registry entnehmen Sie bitte der Onlinehilfe.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gern zur Verfügung.

Übrigens, durch ein kleines Versehen wurden bei der Diagnose Ihres Rechners leider alle E-Mails und private Daten gelöscht, sorry.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre Hotline

Always proud to serve!

<Helpdeskmode>


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> <Helpdeskmode>
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Dirk Says,
> 
> ...



Du verstehst mich einfach.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2007)

Warum nehmen wir nicht grad unseren Stammtischtermin Mittwoch, 5. Dezember? Nach der HP vom Chinesen gibts das Mongolische Gedöhns ja auch unter der Woche.

Also?


----------



## andi1969 (22. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Warum nehmen wir nicht grad unseren Stammtischtermin Mittwoch, 5. Dezember? Nach der HP vom Chinesen gibts das Mongolische Gedöhns ja auch unter der Woche.
> 
> Also?



Also am einem WOE fände ich es besser(mehr Zeit...) muss um 5,30 raus Morgens....


----------



## iTom (22. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also am einem WOE fände ich es besser(mehr Zeit...) muss um 5,30 raus Morgens....



Wo ist hier das Problem? Ich stehe kurz nach 5 Uhr auf...und das jeden Werktag...
Es ist ja nicht jeden Tag eine Weihnachtfeier oder ein Stammtisch, oder etwa doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wo ist hier das Problem? Ich stehe kurz nach 5 Uhr auf...und das jeden Werktag...



Du bisch ja auch net normal  Wenn du von einer Tour heim kommst sitzen andere grad am Frühstückstisch und überlegen wann sie losfahren  Senile Bettflucht is das, weniger als 8h Schlaf sind auch Dauer erwiesenermaßen ungesund


----------



## iTom (22. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du bisch ja auch net normal  Wenn du von einer Tour heim kommst sitzen andere grad am Frühstückstisch und überlegen wann sie losfahren  Senile Bettflucht is das, weniger als 8h Schlaf sind auch Dauer erwiesenermaßen ungesund



*Carpe diem*

Ist ja nicht auf Dauer so. Ich habe zum Glück Mobilzeit...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du bisch ja auch net normal  Wenn du von einer Tour heim kommst sitzen andere grad am Frühstückstisch und überlegen wann sie losfahren  Senile Bettflucht is das, weniger als 8h Schlaf sind auch Dauer erwiesenermaßen ungesund



Um 15 Uhr frühstücken auch die wenigsten Leute.


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2007)

Will sonst noch jemand Studentenvoruteile loswerden? Ich glaub ich hab noch nie nach 13 Uhr gefrühstückt, das fällt dann ganz aus 

Aber kommen wir doch mal zurück zum Thema. Schön wäre natürlich ein termin an dem möglichst viele können und ich hab volles Verständnis für jeden Angehörigen des arbeitendes Volkes der fürs wochenende ist.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. November 2007)

ich wäre auch dafür einen Termin zu finden, bei dem möglichst viele anwesend sind!!
Wie wäre denn mit *Freitag den 14.12. 19 Uhr , beim Chinesen in Karlsdorf* ?? um mal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2007)

7.12. kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 7.12. kann ich leider nicht.


wie kommst Du denn auf den 7.12.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2007)

Ich hab meinen Internetführerschein vielleicht bei Hardware4Friends gemacht, aber ganz doof bin ich nicht.


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ich wäre auch dafür einen Termin zu finden, bei dem möglichst viele anwesend sind!!
> Wie wäre denn mit *Freitag den 14.12. 19 Uhr , beim Chinesen in Karlsdorf* ?? um mal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen!!



Dabei und ich melde gleich mal Bedarf an einer MFG an. Karlsdorf ist mit dem ÖPNV net so reich bestückt und isch ´abe gar geine audo


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. November 2007)

14.12.2007 wäre OK, der 07.12.2007 ( kein Scherz)!!!! wäre mir jedoch lieber !!

Wird bestimmt schön euch alle mal wieder zu sehen !!
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Internetführerschein vielleicht bei Hardware4Friends gemacht, aber ganz doof bin ich nicht.


hast Du denn am 14.12. Zeit??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2007)

Am 14.12. könnte ich und den Eike könnte ich von Graben HBF auch mitnehmen, wenn er denn da hinkäme.


----------



## Eike. (23. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Am 14.12. könnte ich und den Eike könnte ich von Graben HBF auch mitnehmen, wenn er denn da hinkäme.



Ist wahrscheinlich einfacher wenn ich nach Durlach fahre und mit Felix komme. Hast du noch einen Platz für mich in deinem Speci-Transporter?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich einfacher wenn ich nach Durlach fahre und mit Felix komme. Hast du noch einen Platz für mich in deinem Speci-Transporter?



Kaum fahr ich kein Specialized mehr, bin ich raus. Die Welt ist so hart geworden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. November 2007)

@ Dirk
Die Welt ist wirklich hart geworden und wer lesen kann ist auch noch im Vorteil  !!!

@ Eike
Kein Problem, darfst in meinem Specitransporter mit!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Die Opferrolle nehm ich hier jetzt aber nicht ein.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die Opferrolle nehm ich hier jetzt aber nicht ein.


... hast sie schon eingenommen       !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Noch nicht. Mein Feeling stimmt noch nicht ganz.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Mein Feeling stimmt noch nicht ganz.


 

Freu mich schon, hoffe das ein paar kommen werden! Dann kann die Saisonplanung für 2008 gleich beginnen, Trailwonderland, Westweg KA-Basel etc.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Macht nix. Ich komm trotzdem.


----------



## speedygonzales (23. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kaum fahr ich kein Specialized mehr, bin ich raus. Die Welt ist so hart geworden.



na Deine Kona ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, allerdings wenn ich so sehe, was die disorder Jungs mit so ein Kona anstellen  , Dirk, Du sollst Dein Bike artgerecht fahren oder so ein Touribike wie  Spezialized nehmen  

*salzindiewundewerfenundduckundweg*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Das war ein Eigentor mein Lieber.


----------



## andi1969 (23. November 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie wäre denn mit *Freitag den 14.12. 19 Uhr , beim Chinesen in Karlsdorf* ?? um mal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen!!



*Na da bin ich aber auch mit dabei *Lecker Chinafood


----------



## speedygonzales (24. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das war ein Eigentor mein Lieber.









 habla español?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> habla español?



Wie kann ich das, wenn ich dauernd mit euch in der Gegend rumschaukle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (24. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na da bin ich aber auch mit dabei *Lecker Chinafood



wir sind auch dabei, beim büffet-chinesen    :kotz: wird man da auch satt?
hey eike, wir können dich gerne in die *fett*hölle mitnehmen, aber keine brökelies in die karre lachen.....:kotz:


----------



## mw1774 (24. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...
> *Karlsdorf hat nen Buffet-Chinesen. Ist in der alten Aral am ehem. Autohof an der alten Autobahnausfahrt Karlsdorf.* Als Vorschlag.



echt weihnachtlich....        sehr sehr geil, wir freuen uns.....


----------



## iTom (24. November 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir sind auch dabei, beim büffet-chinesen    :kotz: wird man da auch satt?
> hey eike, wir können dich gerne in die *fett*hölle mitnehmen, aber keine brökelies in die karre lachen.....:kotz:



Der is gut, der Schinese, war auch schon paar mal buffetieren dort. Und satt wird man 
Das Witzige war bei den Besuchen dort, Leute kamen mit kleinen WauWaus dort rein und Ohne wieder raus


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Der is gut, der Schinese, war auch schon paar mal buffetieren dort. Und satt wird man



Gibts bei dem Mongolen Buffet auch was ohne totes Viehzeug?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gibts bei dem Mongolen Buffet auch was ohne totes Viehzeug?



Ja. Es gibt einen Zigarettenautomat im Gang zum Klo.    

Gibt auch vegetatrisch und so.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ja. Es gibt einen Zigarettenautomat im Gang zum Klo.
> 
> Gibt auch vegetatrisch und so.



Futter und Kippen, klingt perfekt. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Zeit.


----------



## iTom (25. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gibts bei dem Mongolen Buffet auch was ohne totes Viehzeug?



Tofu gibt es auch... Gib es ja bei 99,9% der Asiaten


----------



## speedygonzales (25. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gibts bei dem Mongolen Buffet auch was ohne totes Viehzeug?



ein Vegetarier? 
Jungs wir haben mehr totes Tier für uns!  

Falls Du damit so sachen wie Meeresfrüchte meinst, ja die haben sowas auch..


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ein Vegetarier?
> Jungs wir haben mehr totes Tier für uns!



Ich hätte da ein paar Bilder von toten Tieren die so in Asien gegessen werden.



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Falls Du damit so sachen wie Meeresfrüchte meinst, ja die haben sowas auch..



Sagt ja schon der Name, Meeres*früchte. *Und Früchte sind OK.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein paar Bilder von toten Tieren die so in Asien gegessen werden.



Och wenn Du wüsstest, was mein Onkel im Ausland für die Gastronomie zum Essen gezüchtet hat, würden manche Kinder die Tränen in den Augen kommen  und ja ich war auch schon in Peking auf dem Strassenmarkt essen, keine Ahnung was wir gegessen haben, es war aber vorzüglich und würde jeder Zeit wieder hinfliegen, nur zum Mampfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Och wenn Du wüsstest, was mein Onkel im Ausland für die Gastronomie zum Essen gezüchtet hat, würden manche Kinder die Tränen in den Augen kommen



MMMMjamjam lecker Meerschweinchen...soll wie Hünchen  schmecken


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> MMMMjamjam lecker Meerschweinchen...soll wie Hünchen  schmecken



Eher wie Kaninchen.


----------



## mw1774 (1. Dezember 2007)

wir hatten gestern unsere erste *büffet-chinesen-trainingseinheit * , ist ja nicht mehr weit bis zum 14.12! ihr wisst ja, vorbereitung ist alles  








frittierstraße




soßenallee


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich frag mich immer öfters, was Vanessa wohl verbrochen hat.


----------



## iTom (1. Dezember 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir hatten gestern unsere erste *büffet-chinesen-trainingseinheit * , ist ja nicht mehr weit bis zum 14.12! ihr wisst ja, vorbereitung ist alles
> 
> frittierstraße
> 
> soßenallee



Und wie war der Eindruck?


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Dezember 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir hatten gestern unsere erste  büffet-chinesen-trainingseinheit


----------



## Jürgen_KA (1. Dezember 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir hatten gestern unsere erste *büffet-chinesen-trainingseinheit * , ist ja nicht mehr weit bis zum 14.12! ihr wisst ja, vorbereitung ist alles



Pommes beim Chinamann und dann noch zusammen mit Reis auf dem Teller? Mir wird grad übel. :kotz:


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Pommes beim Chinamann und dann noch zusammen mit Reis auf dem Teller? Mir wird grad übel. :kotz:



Du hast noch die Gabel und Messer neben dran vergessen!


----------



## mw1774 (2. Dezember 2007)

update: *2. BCTE * (*B*üffet-*C*hinesen-*T*rainigs-*E*inheit)
gestern zufällige privateinladung;
Vorspeise: frittierte Frühlingsrollen
Hauptspeise: Hähnchencurry Sezchuan (Hähnchen war aus, deshalb Schwein) mit Reis, Gemüse + Kokossoße
Nachspeise: Obstsalat (von Vanessa)
2. Nachspeise: frittierte Frühlingsrollen (Obstsalat war nicht fettig genug)

wir haben wohl großen Trainingsvorsprung.... was ist mit euch????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (2. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Pommes beim Chinamann und dann noch zusammen mit Reis auf dem Teller? Mir wird grad übel. :kotz:



Jürgen, du hast wohl noch nicht alles entdeckt!  





müssen uns beeilen, sind um 19:15 zur 3.BCTE verabredet......


----------



## mw1774 (2. Dezember 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Und wie war der Eindruck?



wir warn in schwetzingen im yang yang, ist bei heidelberg, also kein vergleich möglich. 
wer kümmert sich um die reservierung? 
dirk? 
wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles mit?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir warn in schwetzingen im yang yang, ist bei heidelberg, also kein vergleich möglich.
> wer kümmert sich um die reservierung?
> dirk?
> wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles mit?



Wenn ich definitve Zusagen bekomme, wer alles mitkommt, kann ich das mit der Reservierung übernehmen. Kein Problem.


----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> update: *2. BCTE * (*B*üffet-*C*hinesen-*T*rainigs-*E*inheit)
> ...



Ich vermisse meinen Hund 


>


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich komme definitiv mit!!

*Nur zur Erinnerung Freitag den 14.12. 19 Uhr!!*

Ist der Kaiserpalast sicher??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Da noch keiner nen Gegenvorschlag gebracht hat, geh ich mal davon aus.

Du mußt Dich nicht anmelden. Du hättest Dich höchstens abmelden müssen. Bzw. eigentlich hattest Du nie eine Chance. Du mußt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da noch keiner nen Gegenvorschlag gebracht hat, geh ich mal davon aus.
> 
> Du mußt Dich nicht anmelden. Du hättest Dich höchstens abmelden müssen. Bzw. eigentlich hattest Du nie eine Chance. Du mußt mit.


stimmt  !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich hab dann mal

pumuckl
Andi
Pat
Eike
speedy
Michael
Vanessa.

Was ist mit dem Rest?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hätte hier noch ein Lokalvorschlag: Talschänke Unterbrombach Ich kenne es nur vom hörensagen und soll gut sein, aber von Euch kennt das bestimmt jemand!!

Schaut Euch mal die Bildergalerie und Speisekarte an.... was für Portionen!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. Dezember 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hätte hier noch ein Lokalvorschlag: Talschänke Unterbrombach Ich kenne es nur vom hörensagen und soll gut sein, aber von Euch kennt das bestimmt jemand!!
> 
> Schaut Euch mal die Bildergalerie und Speisekarte an.... was für Portionen!!!



Ihr werdet alle an Verfettung eingehen. Gegenvorschlag nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ihr werdet alle an Verfettung eingehen. Gegenvorschlag nicht ganz ernst gemeint.



Wenn das Dein Ernst ist, dann gut Nacht.


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Dezember 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hätte hier noch ein Lokalvorschlag:



arme Pumuckel, hat wohl schon lange nichts mehr gegessen  

falls kein Tisch an dem Tag frei sein sollte, und ihr *sehr gut* koreanisch essen wollt, kann ich euch blind den "De Song" Restaurant in Bruchsal empfehlen.  Vor allem die Ente Gerichte sind ein Genuss, die machen noch alles selber kein fertige Industrie Fraß.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich fand die Idee mit dem Buffet halt net schlecht, deshalb mein Vorschlag mit dem Chinesen.

Und weil sowohl Allergiker als auch Vegetarier da was finden.


----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2007)

Also meins sind weder Monsterschnitzel (hatte ich einmal, das hat für ein Leben gereicht ) noch Gemüsebar, ich stimme daher auch für den Chinesen/Koreaner/wasauchimmer. Hab schon lange nicht mehr asiatisch gegessen, dabei würde mich meine Ärtzin wegen den Allergien am liebsten auf Krankenschein nach Thailand verfrachten


----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ihr werdet alle an Verfettung eingehen. Gegenvorschlag nicht ganz ernst gemeint.



Ich würde Viva der Talschänke jederzeit vorziehen. Ist nicht so schwer auf die Nacht. 

Aber das Buffet im Kaiserpalast finde ich auch ganz gut. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch dabei. 
Die inhaltliche Essensvielfalt ist bei dem Preis wesentlich größer als in der Talschänke oder in den anderen Restaurants...


----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also meins sind weder Monsterschnitzel (hatte ich einmal, das hat für ein Leben gereicht ) noch Gemüsebar, ich stimme daher auch für den Chinesen/Koreaner/wasauchimmer. Hab schon lange nicht mehr asiatisch gegessen, dabei würde mich meine Ärtzin wegen den Allergien am liebsten auf Krankenschein nach Thailand verfrachten



Nur wenn da nicht immer so viele Konservierstoffe drinnen wären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also meins sind weder Monsterschnitzel (hatte ich einmal, das hat für ein Leben gereicht ) noch Gemüsebar, ich stimme daher auch für den Chinesen/Koreaner/wasauchimmer. Hab schon lange nicht mehr asiatisch gegessen, dabei würde mich meine Ärtzin wegen den Allergien am liebsten auf Krankenschein nach Thailand verfrachten



Apropos Weihnachtsessen, wie sieht es eigentlich mal mit ner Nachtfahrt aus? Ich werde demnächst auf jeden Fall mal den Kraichgau beleuchten...oder Wattkopf ...mit Grubenlampe?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Dezember 2007)

Na dann machen wir das doch fest, Gegenvorschläge sind gestrichen, 
*am Freitag den 14.12. gehts um 19 Uhr in den  Kaiserpalast Bruchsal!!
* 

Dirk legt fest, bis wann man/frau sich definitiv gemeldet haben sollte, damit er den Tisch rechtzeitig reservieren kann.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Dezember 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Na dann machen wir das doch fest, Gegenvorschläge sind gestrichen,
> *am Freitag den 14.12. gehts um 19 Uhr in den  Kaiserpalast Bruchsal!!
> *
> 
> Dirk legt fest, bis wann man/frau sich definitiv gemeldet haben sollte, damit er den Tisch rechtzeitig reservieren kann.



2 Tage vorher.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 2 Tage vorher.



Bis dahin hab ich mein Terminproblem gelöst. Bis dahin mal ne Anmeldung mit Vorbehalt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Bis dahin hab ich mein Terminproblem gelöst. Bis dahin mal ne Anmeldung mit Vorbehalt.



Du mußt halt priorisieren. Quality of service nenn ich das.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du mußt halt priorisieren. Quality of service nenn ich das.



Ohne verfügbare Bandbreite nutzt das ganze QOS-Geraffel nix, aber man kanns ja mal versuchen:
ip rtp priority weihnachtsessen 90
service-policy output llqpolicy


----------



## Oskar1974 (3. Dezember 2007)

Melde mich hiermit offiziel zum Weihnachtsessen am 14.12.2007 um 19.00 H an  
Grüße 
Pat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 2 Tage vorher.



reicht das???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2007)

Morgen Abend werd ich reservieren.

Wer ist jetzt alles dabei?

Vanessa
Michael
Andi
Pat
pumuckl
Eike
Speedy

Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Morgen Abend werd ich reservieren.
> 
> Wer ist jetzt alles dabei?
> 
> ...


----------



## Eike. (11. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


>



Ein Bild sagt manchmal wirklich mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


>



WAS!?!


----------



## Eike. (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> WAS!?!



Zu blöd, dass Zitate nicht mitgeändert werden


----------



## andi1969 (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Also, ich hab dann mal
> 
> pumuckl
> Andi
> ...



Deswegen Dirk


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2007)

Bei Andi steht er doch auch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2007)

o.k. 

Aufgrund vieler Bitten eines Einzelnen ein Update:

Vanessa
Michael
Andi
Pat
pumuckl
Eike
Speedy
Tom
me


----------



## Eike. (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> o.k.
> 
> Aufgrund vieler Bitten eines Einzelnen ein Update:
> 
> ...



manmanman jetzt haste Speedy gleich zweimal drin aber Tom vergessen.


----------



## iTom (11. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> manmanman jetzt haste Speedy gleich zweimal drin aber Tom vergessen.



Jürgen würde jetzt sicherlich sagen, "Ausfallsicherheit", RAID1


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> o.k.
> Speedy
> Günter



ahem, also soooo verfressen bin ich auch wieder nicht, dass ich 2 plätze brauche


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2007)

Zum Glück muss ich beim Tischbestellen keine Namen nennen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Jürgen würde jetzt sicherlich sagen, "Ausfallsicherheit", RAID1



RAID1? Niemals, nur noch RAID10 auf einer fetten EMC².


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> RAID1? Niemals, nur noch RAID10 auf einer fetten EMC².



Typisch ITler. Kein Maß, dafür aber einen ausgeprägten Hang zur Verschwendung.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Typisch ITler. Kein Maß, dafür aber einen ausgeprägten Hang zur Verschwendung.



Seit Basel 2 wird man zur Verschwendung *gezwungen*.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Seit Basel 2 wird man zur Verschwendung *gezwungen*.



Ich würd das Geld nicht in kurzzyklische IT-Güter investieren, sondern lieber in goldene Wasserhähne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Typisch ITler. Kein Maß, dafür aber einen ausgeprägten Hang zur Verschwendung.



*I*mmer*T*eurer


----------



## iTom (11. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Seit Basel 2 wird man zur Verschwendung *gezwungen*.



Basel 2?

War das auch von sonem Klimawandlerminister aus Berlin verzapft, bei dem jedes Bit für die forensische Untersuchung >10000mal gesichert werden muß, so dass auch noch in 1Mio Jahren eine Straftat aufgeklärt werden kann?


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich würd das Geld nicht in kurzzyklische IT-Güter investieren, sondern lieber in goldene Wasserhähne.



och göhnt das bischen Luxus den armen Kerl, der nächste Börsen Crash kommt bestimmt  

ich investiere jetzt in Wein!  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ROMANEE-CONTI-Montrachet-1990-Romanee-Conti_W0QQitemZ330195833615QQihZ014QQcategoryZ8361QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andi1969 (11. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> och göhnt das bischen Luxus den armen Kerl, der nächste Börsen Crash kommt bestimmt
> 
> ich investiere jetzt in Wein!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROMANEE-CONTI-Montrachet-1990-Romanee-Conti_W0QQitemZ330195833615QQihZ014QQcategoryZ8361QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Brings mit die saufen wir auch  allohohl


----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich würd das Geld nicht in kurzzyklische IT-Güter investieren, sondern lieber in goldene Wasserhähne.



Es hat sicherlich mehrere Gründe, dass du niemals *richtig *reich wirst. Einer davon ist, dass dir die Bank niemals den Millionenkredit für die goldenen Wasserhähne geben wird. Ganz einfach weil du dein Geld nicht in fette Hardware und einen arroganten Admin investierst.

Was ich nicht verstehe: Obwohl ich Basel 2 verstanden habe bin ich noch immer nicht richtig reich. Diese Welt ist manchmal einfach ungerecht.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Basel 2?
> 
> War das auch von sonem Klimawandlerminister aus Berlin verzapft, bei dem jedes Bit für die forensische Untersuchung >10000mal gesichert werden muß, so dass auch noch in 1Mio Jahren eine Straftat aufgeklärt werden kann?



Basel 2 ist sowas wie Porno für Banken und Versicherungen .


----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Brings mit die saufen wir auch  allohohl



Machen wir ne Schorle süß oder sauer draus?


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Dezember 2007)

Basel 2 ist langweilig.

wie wär's mit erfolglosem Manager, da gibt's fette Abfindungen (noch)


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Machen wir ne Schorle süß oder sauer draus?



 *Banause* 
Der gute Tropfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Banause*
> Der gute Tropfen



Guter Wein gibt gutes Schorle.
*
TISCH IST RESERVIERT.*


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Banause*
> Der gute Tropfen




danke Andi! 

für die, die noch nicht in Weihnachtsstimmung sind, DIE Weihnachtsschalplatte, wenigstens für uns alte Säcke, die Kids fragen warscheinlich wer das wohl ist  







Ich wusste gar nicht dass die noch leben


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Guter Wein gibt gutes Schorle.



gute Schorle gibt es nur in der Pfalz!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Guter Wein gibt gutes Schorle.
> *
> TISCH IST RESERVIERT.*


set juergen=off 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Weihnachtslieder singen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> gute Schorle gibt es nur in der Pfalz!



und Trails.


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> set juergen=off
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Weihnachtslieder singen.



wo ein willen ist, ist auch ein *weg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (13. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> danke Andi!
> 
> für die, die noch nicht in Weihnachtsstimmung sind, DIE Weihnachtsschalplatte, wenigstens für uns alte Säcke, die Kids fragen warscheinlich wer das wohl ist
> 
> ...




Dee Snider, der Alte Kinderschreck   ist das lang her.


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Dezember 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Dee Snider, der Alte Kinderschreck   ist das lang her.
> [/YT]



*goil*   ach früher da war ja alles besser..


----------



## andi1969 (13. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> danke Andi!
> 
> für die, die noch nicht in Weihnachtsstimmung sind, DIE Weihnachtsschalplatte, wenigstens für uns alte Säcke, die Kids fragen warscheinlich wer das wohl ist
> 
> ...



Schei$$e bin ich schon so Alt ist das lange her


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Schei$$e bin ich schon so Alt ist das lange her



na bitteschen die CD wurde erst 2007 Aufgenommen!

Ich hatte einige *Schalplatten* von denen.. ja aus vinyl!


----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2007)

Au weia, das heißt dann wohl ich bin der Brasilianer*nachwuchs*


----------



## marc (13. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Au weia, das heißt dann wohl ich bin der Brasilianer*nachwuchs*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Brasilianer*nachwuchs*


**** ich auch!!! ähhhhh ich meinte mist ich auch


----------



## Jürgen_KA (13. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Au weia, das heißt dann wohl ich bin der Brasilianer*nachwuchs*



Wenn du jetzt Welpenschutz erwartest, den gibt es nicht.

Aber tröste dich, Twisted Sister waren vor 20 Jahren schon albern und peinlich und bis heute hat sich daran nichts geändert. 

Irgendwo hab ich ein lustiges Zappa Stück in dem die Twisted Sisters vorkommen (oder war es in den liners notes zu einem Live Album?), ein Griff und schon fängt das Suchen an...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Dezember 2007)

@ Eike
Du sagst mir Bescheid ob und wenn ja wann ich Dich am Durlacher Bahnhof holen soll!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Dezember 2007)

Tisch ist auf 19 Uhr reserviert auf den Namen Hager. 12 Personen hab ich mal reserviert.

Ich schreib das, weil ich mit speedy fahre, und da ist man ja nie sicher, ob man pünktlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich schreib das, weil ich mit speedy fahre, und da ist man ja nie sicher, ob man pünktlich ...



   You made my day   

@Felix
Danke fürs Angebot aber ich komm mit Michael und Vanessa.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Felix
> Danke fürs Angebot aber ich komm mit Michael und Vanessa.



Dann halt nicht!!! 

PS: Die könnten mich ja dann auch mitnehmen (hihi)


----------



## iTom (13. Dezember 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Dann halt nicht!!!
> 
> PS: Die könnten mich ja dann auch mitnehmen (hihi)



Dann kannst Du besser saufen


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du besser saufen



beim Chinese?  was gibts da zu saufen? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2007)

Die ham doch immer so einen leckeren Pflaumwein  Ob man sich damit besaufen kann oder vorher am Zuckerschock stirb weis ich aber net.


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich schreib das, weil ich mit speedy fahre, und da ist man ja nie sicher, ob man pünktlich ...



dafür bremse ich für Tiere


----------



## andi1969 (13. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> beim Chinese?  was gibts da zu saufen? *kopfkratz*



Na Deinen Edlen über tausend Eurotropfen den du extra gekauft hast.... Günter


----------



## iTom (13. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> beim Chinese?  was gibts da zu saufen? *kopfkratz*



Mit ner ultrakrassen Sojasauce vielleicht


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Mit ner ultrakrassen Sojasauce vielleicht



meinst Du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Dezember 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> dafür bremse ich für Tiere



Willst Du damit sagen, dass Du deshalb immer zu spät kommst? So viele Tiere gibt es auf der ganzen Welt nicht, die das erklären würden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Dezember 2007)

Liebe Brasilianer/Innen,

es war wirklich eine schöner Abend mit Euch, es hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit Euch unterwegs zu sein, auch wenn nur am Büffet  !!!

Hier noch das obligatorische Gruppenbild:





Euch allen noch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen Guten Rutsch!!! Ich freue mich schon auf die Saison 2008, auch wenn der Pumuckl dann nicht ganz so viel unterwegs sein wird, aber Albstadt und Trailwonderland sollte auf jedenfall drin sein (Dirk verkneif Dir das Grinsen, ich weiß die unerfahrene Jugend    ). Über den Westweg reden wir dann nochmal, hier mal ein paar Impressionen *träum*!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## rossi-v (8. Dezember 2008)

*Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Weihnachtsstammtisch aus?*

Bspw. nächste Woche Mo., Di. oder Mi.?

KA-Innenstadt? oder Weihnachtsmarkt?

Interesse?

rossi

steht auch im Stammtischthread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5377380


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Dezember 2008)

Dabei!! 
Ich kann nur am Dienstag!!  
19:30?? Treffpunkt Weihnachtsmarkt KA, an der Glühweinpyramide oder an der Pyramide auf dem Marktplatz am Grlühweinstand direkt daneben??


----------



## matou (9. Dezember 2008)

Dienstag 19:30 würde mir auch passen. Ich würde jedoch einen Treffpunkt etwas ausserhalb vom Weihnachtsmarkt vorschlagen.

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (9. Dezember 2008)

Wäre auch dabei, wenns klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Dezember 2008)

Beim Glühweinschlürfen bin ich auch dabei. Marktplatz ist für mich ja quasi ein Heimspiel  da finde ich auf jeden Fall nach Hause


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Dienstag 19:30 würde mir auch passen. Ich würde jedoch einen Treffpunkt etwas ausserhalb vom Weihnachtsmarkt vorschlagen.
> 
> Gruss René


Die Idee mit dem Glühweinstand ist ne ganz praktische, es werden nicht alle pünktlich zum Treffpunkt erscheinen und so könnten sich die Wartenden innerlich schonmal schön warm halten  !!


----------



## andi1969 (9. Dezember 2008)

*Bin mal unter Vorbehalt dabei , hab Mittwochs Amtsarzttermin schau mer mal ......*


----------



## Eike. (11. Dezember 2008)

Dienstag 19:30 finde ich klasse dann kann ich das Elend der QM-Klausur die dann grade zu Ende ist im Glühwein ertränken


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Dezember 2008)

Waren das ALLE????


----------



## rossi-v (13. Dezember 2008)

Wir gehen jetzt am Di. zwar mit dem Geschäft auf den Weihnachts-Markt, aber ich werde trotzdem vorbeischauen.

rossi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Dezember 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Wir gehen jetzt am Di. zwar mit dem Geschäft auf den Weihnachts-Markt, aber ich werde trotzdem vorbeischauen.
> 
> rossi


Du bist ja lustig, leierst das an und schaust dann nur kurz vorbei  !!
Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?  Da ich noch ne Menge vor Weihnachten zu tun habe, ist meine Zeit ebenfalls knapp bemessen.


----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich hab am Dienstag bis 19:30 eine Klausur und komm auf dem Heimweg eh am Marktplatz vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie mir scheint findet das Treffen Morgen eh nicht statt, sage sicherheitshalben trotzdem ab, da ich es zeitlich nicht schaffen.

Gruß


----------



## matou (16. Dezember 2008)

Für mich hat sich der Weihnachtsmarkt erledigt - ich hab mir ne dicke Erkältung eingefangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. Dezember 2008)

*Ah ja na dann brauch ich mir keinen Stress zu machen auch gut!!!*


----------



## rossi-v (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin so oder so mit der Firma dort, Eike kannst gern dazu kommen.

see you


----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2008)

Sorry hab ich nicht mehr gesehen, da war ich schon auf dem Weg zur Klausur und weil es nur Absagen gehagelt hat bin ich danach direkt nach Hause gegangen.


----------

